# I would like to talk



## Artrella

Ciao Belli!!

" Mi piaccerei parlare di questo foro.  Io penso che è una buona via per imparare la lingua. Inoltre è una buona *via* (please some synonym)per fare amici di tutto il mondo. 
Non sapevo niente di italiano ma adesso io sono imparando molto con l'auiti di moltíssimi gentili forer@s.
Devo ricercare tutti le parole in dizionario.  Questo è un grande lavoro ma io sono felice di sapere un'altra lingua.
L'altro ieri ho parlato con un vicino alcuni parole in italiano, è stavo molto felice di potere dire questi parole e di che lui avesse potuto capire me."


Have fun people!!!

Grazie!!!

Art


----------



## elisa

(If you write down what you want to say in the first sentence in english I'll be glad to help you but I dn't understand....).....Inoltre è un buon modo per fare amici in tutto il mondo....ma adesso stò imparando molto con l'aiuto di tantissimi, gentilissimi stranieri. Devo cercare tute le parole sul dizionario. (you don't need to put QUESTO, just start the sentence with E'). Ieri ho detto alcune parole in italiano al mi vicino, sono stata molto felice di dire quelle parole e che lui avesse potuto capirmi.


----------



## Artrella

elisa said:
			
		

> (If you write down what you want to say in the first sentence in english I'll be glad to help you but I dn't understand....).....Inoltre è un buon modo per fare amici in tutto il mondo....ma adesso stò imparando molto con l'aiuto di tantissimi, gentilissimi stranieri. Devo cercare tute le parole sul dizionario. (you don't need to put QUESTO, just start the sentence with E'). Ieri ho detto alcune parole in italiano al mi vicino, sono stata molto felice di dire quelle parole e che lui avesse potuto capirmi.




I would like to talk .....


----------



## Leopold

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao Belli!!
> 
> " Mi piaccerei parlare di questo foro.  Io penso che è una buona via per imparare la lingua. Inoltre è una buona *via* (please some synonym)per fare amici di tutto il mondo.
> Non sapevo niente di italiano ma adesso io sono imparando molto con l'auiti di moltíssimi gentili forer@s.
> Devo ricercare tutti le parole in dizionario.  Questo è un grande lavoro ma io sono felice di sapere un'altra lingua.
> L'altro ieri ho parlato con un vicino alcuni parole in italiano, è stavo molto felice di potere dire questi parole e di che lui avesse potuto capire me."


 Some tips Artie:

 1. Estar haciendo algo - Stare facendo qualcosa (non essere)
 2. ricercare - investigar  cercare - buscar (qsa.), intentar (di fare qsa.)
 3. Essere felice. Non devi usare "stare" che per "stare facendo", "stare in un luogo" (also "essere"), "stare bene/male". Forse mi sto dimenticando qualcosa ma più o meno è così. Per il resto "essere". 

 Brava Artie, parlerai un italiano perfetto, vedrai.

 L.


----------



## danalto

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao Belli!!
> 
> " Mi piacerebbe parlare in questo forum (pls note: *forum *è una parola latina, e NON va modificata).  Io penso che sia un buon modo per imparare la lingua. Inoltre è un buon modo (BETTER: Ed è anche un buon metodo) per trovare amici di tutto il mondo.
> Non sapevo niente di italiano ma adesso io sto imparando molto con l'aiuto di moltíssimi gentili forer@s. (???)
> Devo cercare tutte le parole nel dizionario.  Questo è un grande lavoro ma io sono felice di imparare / conoscere un'altra lingua.
> L'altroieri ho detto ad un vicino alcune parole in italiano, sono stata molto felice di potergli parlare e che lui mi abbia capito "


 Devo venire presto nel Forum di Spagnolo, Artie, così oltre a ricambiarmi il favore, ti divertirai alle mie spalle, ok?


----------



## danalto

elisa said:
			
		

> (If you write down what you want to say in the first sentence in english I'll be glad to help you but I dn't understand....).....Inoltre è un buon modo per fare amici in tutto il mondo....ma adesso stò imparando molto con l'aiuto di tantissimi, gentilissimi stranieri. Devo cercare tute le parole sul dizionario. (you don't need to put QUESTO, just start the sentence with E'). Ieri ho detto alcune parole in italiano al mi vicino, sono stata molto felice di dire quelle parole e che lui avesse potuto capirmi.


 elisa, ma tu sei italiana? Scusa se te lo chiedo...


----------



## Artrella

danalto said:
			
		

> Devo venire presto nel Forum di Spagnolo, Artie, così oltre a ricambiarmi il favore, ti divertirai alle mie spalle, ok?




Ciao Dany!! Perché non può dire "piaccerei" >> I would like??

Yes, go to the Spanish forum!!! We have fun together!! HA HA HA !!!


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> Some tips Artie:
> 
> 1. Estar haciendo algo - Stare facendo qualcosa (non essere)
> 2. ricercare - investigar  cercare - buscar (qsa.), intentar (di fare qsa.)
> 3. Essere felice. Non devi usare "stare" che per "stare facendo", "stare in un luogo" (also "essere"), "stare bene/male". Forse mi sto dimenticando qualcosa ma più o meno è così. Per il resto "essere".
> 
> Brava Artie, parlerai un italiano perfetto, vedrai.
> 
> L.




Grazie Leo per tuoi (??) tips!!!  It's hard but I will learn in the end!!!


----------



## Artrella

danalto said:
			
		

> Devo venire presto nel Forum di Spagnolo, Artie, così oltre a ricambiarmi il favore, ti divertirai alle mie spalle, ok?




Ah ! *foreros*>>> There's no word in Spanish nor in Italian for this one.  It's an invention!! It's a coined word !!!


----------



## danalto

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao Dany!! Perché non può dire "piaccerei" >> I would like??
> 
> Yes, go to the Spanish forum!!! We have fun together!! HA HA HA !!!


 
 mi piacerebbe
 ti piacerebbe 
 gli piacerebbe 

 Artie, sono la persona peggiore per darti questo genere di spiegazioni!
 So 5 lingue, ma sono un disastro con grammatica e analisi logica!
 Aspettiamo *gli esperti*!


----------



## walnut

Ciao!!!  Walnut

 Mi *piacerebbe* parlare di questo foro *(usually it's forum in italian too)*. 

 *(Here I'd omit the subject because the two sentences are very "close" to eachother)* Penso che *sia* *un buon modo (a way of doing something)/un buon mezzo (means)* per imparare *una* lingua. 

 Inoltre è *un buon modo (or mezzo, strumento, metodo)* per *farsi* amici di *(better in)* tutto il mondo. 

 *Io* non sapevo niente di italiano ma adesso *(omit article)* *sto (sono here would be an anglicism)* imparando molto con *l'aiuto* di *moltissimi (no accent)* gentili forer@s.

 Devo *cercare (ricercare is more what a researcher does, not generical enough for this context)* *tutte* le parole *NEL!!! Here it is!  * dizionario. *(I'd omit "questo")* E' un *gran* lavoro ma io sono felice di *imparare (sapere is more when you already know it)* un'altra lingua.

 L'altro ieri ho *detto a* un vicino *alcune* parole in italiano *(or: ho parlato un pochino in italiano con... or: ho parlato un po' di italiano con...)*, *sono stata* molto felice di *poter* dire *quelle (= to which you was reffering in the previous sentence)* parole e di che lui *abbia (tense consequent to the others you're using)* potuto *capirmi*."


----------



## walnut

PS Eeehhh come siete veloci amici foreros italiani!  Mi dispiace sovrappormi ogni volta ai vostri contributi, è solo che (come disse una volta il sommo Cuchufléte) mi muovo alla velocità di un ghiacciaio e quando posto l'opera del mio ingegno ci sono già un sacco di altre risposte!    Ciao! W.


----------



## danalto

walnut said:
			
		

> PS Eeehhh come siete veloci amici foreros italiani!  Mi dispiace sovrappormi ogni volta ai vostri contributi, è solo che (come disse una volta il sommo Cuchufléte) mi muovo alla velocità di un ghiacciaio e quando posto l'opera del mio ingegno ci sono già un sacco di altre risposte!    Ciao! W.


 Sì,  ma vuoi mettere la tua precisione e le tue spiegazioni dettagliate con la mia misera traduzioncella?


----------



## Silvia

La parola per "frequentatori del foro" esiste: forense (pl. forensi), tuttavia è sempre stata solo utilizzata per il foro giudiziario. Anche se questo sarebbe dettaglio di poco conto, considerando che nell'antica Roma i computer non esistevano...


----------



## Artrella

walnut said:
			
		

> Ciao!!!  Walnut
> 
> Mi *piacerebbe* parlare di questo foro *(usually it's forum in italian too)*.
> 
> *(Here I'd omit the subject because the two sentences are very "close" to eachother)* Penso che *sia* *un buon modo (a way of doing something)/un buon mezzo (means)* per imparare *una* lingua.
> 
> Inoltre è *un buon modo (or mezzo, strumento, metodo)* per *farsi* amici di *(better in)* tutto il mondo.
> 
> *Io* non sapevo niente di italiano ma adesso *(omit article)* *sto (sono here would be an anglicism)* imparando molto con *l'aiuto* di *moltissimi (no accent)* gentili forer@s.
> 
> Devo *cercare (ricercare is more what a researcher does, not generical enough for this context)* *tutte* le parole *NEL!!! Here it is!  * dizionario. *(I'd omit "questo")* E' un *gran* lavoro ma io sono felice di *imparare (sapere is more when you already know it)* un'altra lingua.
> 
> L'altro ieri ho *detto a* un vicino *alcune* parole in italiano *(or: ho parlato un pochino in italiano con... or: ho parlato un po' di italiano con...)*, *sono stata* molto felice di *poter* dire *quelle (= to which you was reffering in the previous sentence)* parole e di che lui *abbia (tense consequent to the others you're using)* potuto *capirmi*."






BRAVA WALNUT!!!!!!!!!!!!  ADESSO POSSO USARE NEL!!!!!  GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE!!! TU SEI MIO IDOLO (???) WALNUT !!!!


*Really*, thank you *VERY MUCH * for your help!!!
You (all of you) are doing a great effort in teaching me Italian!!!
I really appreciate it!!

Again, thank you all !!!


----------



## walnut

danalto said:
			
		

> Sì, ma vuoi mettere la tua precisione e le tue spiegazioni dettagliate con la mia misera traduzioncella?


    Ha Ha Haaaaa... Diciamo che compenso il livello del mio inglese profondendomi intensamente e alacremente nella spiegazione!  W.


----------



## Alfry

walnut said:
			
		

> Ha Ha Haaaaa... Diciamo che compenso il livello del mio inglese profondendomi intensamente e alacremente nella spiegazione!  W.


accidenti questa è difficile anche per me. alacrechè?


----------



## Leopold

alfry said:
			
		

> accidenti questa è difficile anche per me. alacrechè?


 alacre, alacre   *à|la|cre, a|là|cre*
 agg.
 CO attivo, solerte: _un a. imprenditore_; fig., vivace: _spirito_, _volontà a.



 L.
_


----------



## Alfry

Leopold said:
			
		

> alacre, alacre *à|la|cre, a|là|cre*
> agg.
> CO attivo, solerte: _un a. imprenditore_; fig., vivace: _spirito_, _volontà a._
> 
> __
> 
> _L._


Grazie Leo,


----------



## walnut

alfry said:
			
		

> accidenti questa è difficile anche per me. alacrechè?


   E' una parola che mi ha sempre fatto ridere, è old fashioned e praticamente inutilizzabile, con lieve sfumatura (volendo) negativa... Uno alacre è, come dire, uno che ci dà dentro, che ce la mette tutta. Se non la usi per ridere, va molto bene per descrivere un rompiscatole sempre desideroso di far le cose perbenino. Usata per ridere va bene per descrivere... quando ti sbatti per far qualcosa meglio che puoi perché ci tieni!  

Es. Jeeves, un alacre maggiordomo.

Ciao!  W.


----------



## Alfry

walnut said:
			
		

> E' una parola che mi ha sempre fatto ridere, è old fashioned e praticamente inutilizzabile, con lieve sfumatura (volendo) negativa... Uno alacre è, come dire, uno che ci dà dentro, che ce la mette tutta. Se non la usi per ridere, va molto bene per descrivere un rompiscatole sempre desideroso di far le cose perbenino. Usata per ridere va bene per descrivere... quando ti sbatti per far qualcosa meglio che puoi perché ci tieni!
> 
> Es. Jeeves, un alacre maggiordomo.
> 
> Ciao!  W.


ragaaaazziiii
scherzaaavooooo
la conosco


----------



## walnut

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhh!!! sono sveglia, eh???!!!    scusaaaamiiiii!!! (la mezza età mi ha dato alla testa  ) 
Ciao  W.


----------



## Leopold

Neanch'io l'avevo capito 

 L.


----------



## walnut

Leopold said:
			
		

> Neanch'io l'avevo capito
> 
> L.


   W.


----------



## danalto

Alfry! L'unica che ti capisce qui dentro è danielina tua!


----------



## Leopold

danalto said:
			
		

> Alfry! L'unica che ti capisce qui dentro è danielina tua!


  ...
  Secondo me, alfry, forse dovresti perfezionare la tua ironia 
  ...

 L.


----------



## Alfry

Leopold said:
			
		

> ...
> Secondo me, alfry, forse dovresti perfezionare la tua ironia
> ...
> 
> L.


hai ragione Leo,
chiedo scusa a tutti
A volte rischio di creare confusione.

oggi sono anche lento perchè ho problemi di connessione
sorry


----------



## leenico

> Artie, sono la persona peggiore per darti questo genere di spiegazioni!
> So 5 lingue, ma sono un disastro con grammatica e analisi logica!


Anche tu, come me Guardato fuori dalla finistra quando in scuola.


----------



## danalto

leenico said:
			
		

> Anche tu, come me guardavi fuori dalla finestra quando eri a scuola.


  No, che cosa dici? Io andavo direttamente al bar di fronte a fare colazione!


----------



## leenico

> No, che cosa dici? Io andavo direttamente al bar di fronte a fare colazione!


 Anche Io ho fatto cose cosi. Grazie per il tuo correzione.


----------



## danalto

leenico said:
			
		

> Anche Io ho fatto cose cosi. Grazie per il tuo correzione.


 Prego, leenico. Ma correzione è femminile, so _Grazie per la tua (meglio LE TUE) correzione (CORREZIONI)

Please, pay attention on the Z! Just one!  (You write it properly, but it's a very common mistake that even italians do)
_


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> No, che cosa dici? Io andavo direttamente al bar di fronte a fare colazione!


 
scuola?
e quando l'hanno inventata?


----------



## leenico

> Prego, leenico. Ma correzione è femminile, so Grazie per la tua (meglio LE TUE) correzione (CORREZIONI)


Good girl. Teach me well. You will find that I will be a good friend.


----------



## danalto

Oh, WOW! You'll make me blush!
 (ohmygod! I was to about to write YOU'LL MAKE ME FLUSH!)


----------

